# Capt. Mason Matejcek "POC Fly Fishing Report"



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

With the weather starting to cool down fishing in the lakes is heating up. October and November are without a doubt my favorite months out of the year for fly fishing on the Texas coast. Friday morning the cold front hit and I knew the following morning would be awesome due to the weather man predicting plenty of sunshine and light winds. Saturday morning I dropped the skiff in the water at Charlie's, loaded up my client and headed south to the back lakes where I have been finding a lot of redfish. The reds were cruising over sand near grass and deeper water. We found a good number of fish crashing bait and ready to eat anything that crossed their path throughout the day. One of the highlights of the day was when we found a nice red in a little cove mixed in with a group of big mullet. My client Alex made a cast at the fish with a small tan and olive crab fly. Luckily the mullet didn't spook the red and as soon as the fish saw the fly he crushed it making a huge splash and the fight was on. We got the fish to the boat, snapped a few pictures and turned him back to be caught another day! If you would like to join in on the action call me at 830-857-0405. You can also go to my website Captainmasonm.com and contact me from there.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

I have Friday through Sunday open! Call or txt me at 830-857-0405 to book a trip!


----------

